# Low tech 60p



## buttons (1 Jan 2020)

My Non-co2 aquascape, been running since August 2018. 

Tank - ADA 60p
Light - Twinstar 600e with dimmer
Substrate - tropica I think
Photoperiod - 6 hours 
Co2 - no
Ferts - tropica specialised premium (1 pump a week 
Water change - 20% every 2 weeks. 
Filter - JBL e901 with glass lily pipes
Fauna - Green neon tetras, Galaxy Rasboras, loads of shrimp. 

Plants - Monte Carlo, Riccardia chamedryfolia , Fissidens fontanus. Blyxa japonica , Hygrophila pinnatifida, java fern, needle leaf, Rotala h’ra, Hydrocotyle tripartita, bucephalandra.

I set this tank up in aug 2018 and it’s been running since, I do hardly any maintenance, it’s the most hassle free tank I’ve had. The carpet took about 4-5 months to fully grow in and it’s only been cut twice (I think). I trim the stems and remove moss the has grown unsightly. 

This is in its current form. 












27/8/18 on setup 




3/12/18




2/1/19




13/4/19




22/08/19




1/10/19




In the photos the lights look bright, I have probably turned them up in most of them for photos but I was running the twinstar and 70% for months in till I added fish and I started to see small signs of bba so I dropped them to 40% for a couple of months, bba gone now and up the lights back to 50%. 

Sorry for the long post but I regret not doing a journal now so thought I’d make this post to show my low tech aquarium to UKAPS. I upload to Facebook groups and get all the time ‘this ain’t low tech’ it must have co2’ ‘Them glass things definitely make it a high tech tank’ lol. 

Thank you for reading. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kezzab (1 Jan 2020)

Nice to see such a lush low tech!


----------



## buttons (1 Jan 2020)

Kezzab said:


> Nice to see such a lush low tech!



Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisher2007 (1 Jan 2020)

That's a great tank and I'd never have guessed it was low tech.  Top job


----------



## buttons (1 Jan 2020)

Fisher2007 said:


> That's a great tank and I'd never have guessed it was low tech.  Top job



Thank you, it’s my pride and joy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (1 Jan 2020)

Any know if I could enters this in any competitions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (1 Jan 2020)

These just popped out to say hello, I have no idea what shrimp I have hiding in this tank. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (2 Jan 2020)

Do you have any shots of the hardscape pre the plant growth? Stunning tank, proof low tech just means slower not less can be achieved.


----------



## buttons (2 Jan 2020)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Do you have any shots of the hardscape pre the plant growth? Stunning tank, proof low tech just means slower not less can be achieved.



This was this hard scape with I planted it, 




When I get a spare 10 mins I’ll update the first post with photos of it stages of growth with dates as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snarkinturtle (2 Jan 2020)

Beautiful tank. What's the KH? Do you know the pH? How did the Hygrophila pinnatifida do in low tech?


----------



## buttons (2 Jan 2020)

snarkinturtle said:


> Beautiful tank. What's the KH? Do you know the pH? How did the Hygrophila pinnatifida do in low tech?



Thank you. The KH would be between 0-1, ph around 6.6. The Hygrophila pinnatifida did t do much in the tank really, I think it just got swallowed up if the plant mass in the end.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWood (2 Jan 2020)

Really nice! What's the Bucephalandra with the long leaves on the left- looks really effective. Glad to see the H'ra works well low tech, I have plans for a low tech with that in.


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Jan 2020)

Superb, well done 
Are you using LC?


----------



## buttons (3 Jan 2020)

MWood said:


> Really nice! What's the Bucephalandra with the long leaves on the left- looks really effective. Glad to see the H'ra works well low tech, I have plans for a low tech with that in.



Thank you. I’m not to sure on the buce, I bought loads of different ones years ago. It grows very well in the scape. The h’ra grows but I get compact growth with it to be honest, I trim it but it take a while to grow back and always looks long and stringy, to be honest the scape loads cleaner with out it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (3 Jan 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Superb, well done
> Are you using LC?



Thank you Tim. No, I’m not using LC in this tank, only dose 1 pump of tropica once a week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryH (3 Jan 2020)

What brilliant growth. Great to see it can be achieved the low tech way too. Well done.


----------



## buttons (3 Jan 2020)

BarryH said:


> What brilliant growth. Great to see it can be achieved the low tech way too. Well done.



Thank you. I’ve just purchased an Ada 45p and another twinstar to see if I can produce the same results and document it this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (3 Jan 2020)

Great tank


----------



## BarryH (3 Jan 2020)

buttons said:


> Thank you. I’ve just purchased an Ada 45p and another twinstar to see if I can produce the same results and document it this time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## buttons (4 Jan 2020)

Twinstar shared my scape on there instagram and Facebook page yesterday, very happy with that. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Moran (11 Jan 2020)

you are famous now! Congratulations, I love your tank. The design and the health of the  plants are amazing.


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Jan 2020)

Moved to Journals


----------



## buttons (11 Jan 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Moved to Journals



Thank you, I regret not doing a journal to begin with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (11 Jan 2020)

That is amazing low tech growth and looks very healthy, credit where deserved  looks great we all wosh could achive them results especially low tech.

Think i need more shrimp in my setup 

Thanks for sharing dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (11 Jan 2020)

Deano3 said:


> That is amazing low tech growth and looks very healthy, credit where deserved  looks great we all wosh could achive them results especially low tech.
> 
> Think i need more shrimp in my setup
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words. 

Can never have to many shrimps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tankless (12 Jan 2020)

What's the secret to being successful with a low tech tank?


----------



## castle (12 Jan 2020)

Tankless said:


> What's the secret to being successful with a low tech tank?



patience, time, luck


----------



## buttons (12 Jan 2020)

castle said:


> patience, time, luck



I would swap out luck with balance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castle (12 Jan 2020)

Saying luck isn't said to devalue what you've done -  you're right balance is key - but I still think a little luck goes a long way in this hobby


----------



## buttons (14 Jan 2020)

castle said:


> Saying luck isn't said to devalue what you've done -  you're right balance is key - but I still think a little luck goes a long way in this hobby



Most definitely, I have been lucky too not have any algae in this scape. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Jan 2020)

Tankless said:


> What's the secret to being successful with a low tech tank?


One thing l now do through advise often given on UKAPS is buy good quality plants from the beginning. Gives your tank the best start


----------



## buttons (22 Jan 2020)

Maintenance on the scape tonight, 20% water change and a tidy up on the mini pellia, carpet needs a trim which I will do weekend if I get spare time. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Jan 2020)

Looking great, I'm not one for water testing but I do find myself wondering what your water parameters are. And what % are you running your lights at now ?


----------



## buttons (22 Jan 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Looking great, I'm not one for water testing but I do find myself wondering what your water parameters are. And what % are you running your lights at now ?



Thank you. I’ve been running the lights at 40% for awhile but have pushed them back up to 50% now. 

Any reason for wondering what the water parameters are? I have end Taiwan bee shrimp breeding in this tank so that can’t be that bad lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Jan 2020)

No not thinking it's bad, quite the opposite...was especially wondering about your TDS. Is your tap water soft or hard - what's the water report like in your neck of the woods, do you use RO water, that sort of thing.


----------



## buttons (22 Jan 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> No not thinking it's bad, quite the opposite...was especially wondering about your TDS. Is your tap water soft or hard - what's the water report like in your neck of the woods, do you use RO water, that sort of thing.



Ah I always think the worse sorry lol. 

I have always used ro water in this tank with salty shrimp added to the ro water and then top up using tap water, but for the last couple of water changes I’ve used tap. My tap water is soft in Pembrokeshire Wales, Tds of tap water is around 110-120, perfect for Taiwan bees and the Ph is 7 or just below. The actual tank TDS is around 150ish ( just went to test and TDS meter has ran out of battery) it’s definitely not high. 

Here a water report lol


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Jan 2020)

Thanks


----------



## robinj (22 Jan 2020)

It's perfect. So far, as I'm observing various tanks, RO or low pH soft water is the way to success.


----------



## buttons (4 Feb 2020)

Trimmed the carpet the weekend, looks neater now. It will more then likely take a month to see any growth on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (4 Feb 2020)

buttons said:


> Trimmed the carpet the weekend, looks neater now. It will more then likely take a month to see any growth on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This tank is amazing for a low tech looks so green and healthy well done .

What fish and livestock do you currently have i can see a blue fish in background and as for shrimp i want more in my setup.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (4 Feb 2020)

Deano3 said:


> This tank is amazing for a low tech looks so green and healthy well done .
> 
> What fish and livestock do you currently have i can see a blue fish in background and as for shrimp i want more in my setup.
> 
> ...



Thank you. 

Live stock is , 9 green neon tetras, 4 galaxy rasaboras and maybe 50+ shrimp. Hopefully the shrimp will start breeding again soon. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (4 Feb 2020)

buttons said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Live stock is , 9 green neon tetras, 4 galaxy rasaboras and maybe 50+ shrimp. Hopefully the shrimp will start breeding again soon.
> 
> ...


I love green neon tetras thats what i used to have and also love rasboras are they good shouling fish? I have 11 neons but they dont shoul together often do your green tetras and rasboras seem to ?

And i need a lot more shrimp only have about 5 cheerys and some amano.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (4 Feb 2020)

Hi all, 





Deano3 said:


> I have 11 neons but they dont shoul together often do your green tetras and rasboras seem to ?


A lot of it depends on overhead cover. Small fish are vulnerable when they are out in the open to predation by visual predators (like birds), so will shoal together if they are out in the open and there isn't any overhead cover.

@buttons lovely lush tank has plenty of cover for the fish at floor level, but if they are up in the water column, away from the central island planting, then they are likely to shoal together for safety.

If they are in a complex, weedy environment, where "line of sight" isn't an issue, then all Tetras will spread out and start hunting singly or in small groups. In evolutionary terms it makes sense.

Often <"slightly bigger fish"> will take their cue from the presence, or absence, of little fish in the water column above them. That is why you see _Apistogramma_ etc  out and about much more in tanks with <"dithers and floating plants">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Feb 2020)

rjugas said:


> It's perfect. So far, as I'm observing various tanks, RO or low pH soft water is the way to success.


It's not exclusive for success, many stunning hard water tanks around but I fully believe it makes life a lot easier!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Feb 2020)

Lovely low tech tank, well done fella. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (5 Feb 2020)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Lovely low tech tank, well done fella.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard40 (13 Apr 2020)

This is the tank and light I’ve decided to go for and no CO2. Feels good before I start knowing it can be done.
When you first started the scape, were you doing daily water changes for the first week to prevent algae, then every other day?
How long was it till you put the fish in?
I’m doing mine so I can put a Betta fish in there with a few friends. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bryce (14 Apr 2020)

That’s a fantastic tank!!


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (14 Apr 2020)

Really really nice. I’m glad it brings you satisfaction. That’s what it’s about, time to observe and enjoy.


----------



## buttons (31 May 2020)

Considering closing down my low energy 60p this week, I love this tank but I just have too much going on and need space with 3 tanks on the go now. This tank has been running for nearly 2 years now, it will be a real shame.


----------



## Deano3 (31 May 2020)

Be such a shame  this has the be one of the best low tech scapes i have ever seen. Well done mate it had a good run.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (31 May 2020)

Loved looking in at this


----------



## buttons (31 May 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Be such a shame  this has the be one of the best low tech scapes i have ever seen. Well done mate it had a good run.
> 
> Dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk



don’t say that lol, makes me what to keep it going. It is going to be a huge decision if I go ahead aand tear it down and sell everything off.


PARAGUAY said:


> Loved looking in at this



Thank you, it has been a wonder tank too watch.


----------



## Ruskie (31 May 2020)

I have serious tank envy.

As a beginner with a non CO2 setup it does give me hope though


----------



## buttons (31 May 2020)

Ruskie said:


> I have serious tank envy.
> 
> As a beginner with a non CO2 setup it does give me hope though



Choose the right plants and it’s definitely possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiske (31 May 2020)

buttons said:


> Considering closing down my low energy 60p this week, I love this tank but I just have too much going on and need space with 3 tanks on the go now. This tank has been running for nearly 2 years now, it will be a real shame.



It would be a massive shame  that tank is bootiful.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jun 2020)

Great little tank and featured on the UKAPS FB page! But by no means "low tech"


----------



## buttons (2 Jun 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Great little tank and featured on the UKAPS FB page! But by no means "low tech"



Thank you, well happy. 

I use low energy more for the description now, the about of debates I’ve had on Facebook groups about this tank not being low tech/low energy is tiresome lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jun 2020)

buttons said:


> Thank you, well happy.
> 
> I use low energy more for the description now, the about of debates I’ve had on Facebook groups about this tank not being low tech/low energy is tiresome lol.
> 
> ...


Haha that's because it isn't  no debate about it!


----------



## buttons (2 Jun 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Haha that's because it isn't  no debate about it!



What would you class it as? It has low level lighting (photos I up the lights) little ferts & no co2, I alway thought that was low tech/energy? Don’t get me wrong, it’s not a cheap set up for sure.

The twinstar 600s has only been on it this week as I’m using 600e the has always been on there on my shallow tank now. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (6 Jun 2020)

Most of the Riccardia chamedryfolia mini pellia removed, definitely not the same scape but still not bad I think. 

The tear down has begun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (14 Jun 2020)

Sad to see this go but was a great scape nonetheless, super impressive non co2 system


----------



## buttons (14 Jun 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Sad to see this go but was a great scape nonetheless, super impressive non co2 system



Thank you, the tank is no more. I had to make space in my small living, I’m down to 2 tanks now lol (Ada 60f & 45p) so not to bad I’m and hopefully more manageable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danj-uk (23 Jun 2020)

I'm getting Deja vu, are you in Pembs by any chance? Think I saw this for sale a couple weeks ago (I'm just outside H'West) but unfortunately a little big for the space I have left. Beautiful scape, obviously have an eye for this stuff!


----------



## buttons (23 Jun 2020)

danj-uk said:


> I'm getting Deja vu, are you in Pembs by any chance? Think I saw this for sale a couple weeks ago (I'm just outside H'West) but unfortunately a little big for the space I have left. Beautiful scape, obviously have an eye for this stuff!



Yes I’m in Pembrokeshire, I put the tank up for sale (gone now) I broke the whole thing down and sold it all off now, luckily I still have 2 tanks on the go though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

